# Huskee get 5400 2 spd trans



## cwilson20073 (7 mo ago)

Ne w belt was doing grading work and it just stopped pulling and was smoking the belt when I pushed the pedal all springs and belts are on any idea on what might be wrong


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

My guess is either the belt of loose or you were just pushing the tractor past its ability.........


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Your Huskee 5400 with a 23HP engine was telling you it was never designed for grading work. OEMs like to call the riding lawn mowers they are selling "Lawn Tractors", but there is actually a huge difference in the work they can perform, and of course the price is much higher on a true lawn tractor.

I've come to the rule of thumb if the machine won't run a roto-tiller attachment (rear PTO, 3-point hitch, and super low "creep" gear), it's a lawn mower. Of all the lawn equipment I own, I only have one true "lawn tractor" that would do the kind of work you're attempting. I'm not being critical of your machine. It's actually a pretty good "mower", for the price. I'm just pointing out the very real difference between the nomenclature. This is a true lawn tractor..... Don't make fun of my bass boat seat, it's actually very comfortable


----------

